# récupérer un disque-dur



## sofizabel (14 Mai 2013)

bonjour
j'ai utilisé la fonction "recherche", mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème. peut-être n'ai-je pas utilisé les mots qui conviennent. toutes mes excuses en ce cas.
j'utilise un vieil iMac G5 (OS 10.5.8), et je crois bien que la carte mère vient de lâcher. j'ai effectué un certain nombre de manipulations conseillées ici et sur OS X facile, mais en vain. au début j'avais un écran gris, maintenant il reste désespérément noir. le disque-dur semble tourner comme auparavant.
j'ai déjà connu ce genre de panne. la carte-mère a été changée, mais j'ai perdu toutes mes données, dont près de 400 photographies chargées peu de temps avant.
voila ma question: me serait-il possible de récupérer le disque-dur, et de l'installer dans un boitier externe que je pourrais connecter à mon futur mac ?
merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bvoila ma question: me serait-il possible de récupérer le disque-dur, et de l'installer dans un boitier externe que je pourrais connecter à mon futur mac ?
> merci d'avance.



Avaznt d'en arriver là, tu pourrais déjà essayer de faire ceci : tout éteint, tu connectes ton Mac à un autre Mac via un cordon Firewire*. Une fois ceci fait, tu démarres ton Mac en gardant la touche "T" enfoncée. Au bout de quelques secondes, tu démarres l'autre Mac, si c'est juste la carte graphique de ton G5 qui est morte, tu devrais voir apparaitre ton disque dur sur le bureau de l'autre Mac, comme un disque externe Firewire. Sinon, faut ouvrir le G5, pour sortir le disque dur que tu peux effectivement installer dans un boîtier externe pour disque SATA, où dans un dock, voire même employer un bridge "volant".

(*) Si l'autre Mac n'a que du Firewire 800, il existe des cordons 400/800 permettant de brancher des périphériques "400" sur un port "800"


----------



## sofizabel (15 Mai 2013)

bonjour
désolée, je n'ai pas pu vous remercier plus tôt (travail). j'avais essayé le mode Target, mais sans succès. de même, j'ai tenté de démarrer avec le DVD OS, avec Apple Hardware Test, etc etc (avant de poser cette question j'ai beaucoup exploré le forum). maintenant il est même impossible de lui faire avaler un DVD. je pense que je vais tenter la transplantation du disque-dur, ou l'utilisation d'un dock; est-ce bien fiable ? pour le bridge, je ne suis pas sure d'avoir bien compris
merci beaucoup, pour ces renseignements; si je parviens à m'en tirer, je vous le dirais.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> pour le bridge, je ne suis pas sure d'avoir bien compris


C'est un simple adaptateur, multi formats, donc permettant de brancher plusieurs modèles de disque dur avec le même adaptateur (pas en même temps !).

C'est extrêmement pratique et peut dépanner dans bcp de situations, dont la tienne, pour pas cher.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2013)

Dans ta situation, le dock me parait préférable au bridge (vu qu'il est au même prix) le bridge, c'est plutôt pour les nomades comme moi, qui vont dépanner à droite-à gauche, et pas toujours des machines récentes (d'ou l'intérêt de pouvoir aussi connecter de l'IDE. Cependant, le dock est plus fiable pour une utilisation du disque que tu auras sorti de l'iMac comme "disque externe", car le connecteur SATA est moins fragile que l'IDE, mais aussi moins fiable si disque et bridge ne sont pas fixés (là, en ce moment, je l'expérimente puisque le mien me sert à faire tourner un disque en attendant que je lui trouve un boîtier, de temps en temps, ça provoque une déconnexion intempestive du disque, c'est vraiment plus un outil de dépannage &#8230; Le comble, c'est qu'avec des disques IDE, aucun problème :rateau, or dans le dock, le disque est maintenu solidairement du connecteur.


----------



## sofizabel (15 Mai 2013)

bonjour
donc, le dock serait la meilleure solution; mieux qu'un boitier externe ?
en parcourant le forum, j'ai découvert les amateurs d'antiquités. je pourrais sans doute donner quelques bricoles abandonnées chez moi. je posterai la liste (au bon endroit), dés que j'aurais fait l'inventaire. merci encore.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> donc, le dock serait la meilleure solution; mieux qu'un boitier externe ?
> en parcourant le forum, j'ai découvert les amateurs d'antiquités. je pourrais sans doute donner quelques bricoles abandonnées chez moi. je posterai la liste (au bon endroit), dés que j'aurais fait l'inventaire. merci encore.



Là, ça dépend, si tu as toute une collection de disques internes entre lesquels tu jongle (je force un peu la note pour être bien explicite), le dock, c'est mieux, si ce disque est le seul, alors mieux vaut un boîtier.

Disons pour faire simple que, point de vue utilisation, le dock, c'est un peu comme le bridge volant, sauf qu'il reste sur ton bureau au lieu de se ballader partout avec toi.


----------



## matacao (15 Mai 2013)

Je suis d'accord avec Pascal vaut mieux le dock dans ton cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2013)

matacao a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec Pascal vaut mieux le dock dans ton cas.



Euh  Moi, dans son cas précis je préconisais plutôt le boîtier externe, sauf si elle a plusieurs disques SATA qu'elle n'utilise jamais en même temps !


----------



## matacao (15 Mai 2013)

Dock (plus multi format) et boitier externe c'est la même chose pour moi car les deux assurent un maintient efficace du DD comparé au bridge (utilisation en dépannage et pas quotidiennement).


----------



## sofizabel (15 Mai 2013)

merci beaucoup. prochains achats: un Mac; et un dock !


----------



## sofizabel (23 Mai 2013)

bonjour
concernant le dock; auriez vous un modèle à me conseiller ? merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h15 ----------

et, tant que j'y suis:
que me conseilleriez-vous pour remplacer mon iMac G5 17" ?
j'aimerais:
 des ports USB et Firewire
un disque-dur correct
une mémoire suffisante (ou la possibilité de l'augmenter)
un écran pas trop réfléchissant
un clavier numérique
utilisation: web, bureautique, photo et video basiques.
merci


----------



## CBi (26 Mai 2013)

En ce qui concerne le port Firewire, chez moi un Mac récent avec adaptateur Thunderbolt vers FW800 (Apple) + adaptateur FW800 vers FW400 (3 francs 6 sous) fait fonctionner sans problème mes périphériques Firewire, dont la caméra iSight première mouture (je suis passé directement de l'iMac 2002 à l'iMac 2013...)


----------



## sofizabel (13 Juin 2013)

bonjour
je reviens vous demander conseil. j'ai cherché un dock, mais il existe tant de modèles que je suis perdue. pourriez vous m'aider à faire un choix. merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> je reviens vous demander conseil. j'ai cherché un dock, mais il existe tant de modèles que je suis perdue. pourriez vous m'aider à faire un choix. merci.



Un dock pour quoi faire exactement ? Si c'est pour remplacer un boîtier avec un disque quasiment à demeure dedans, ce modèle suffira amplement, si par contre, tu dois fréquement changer le disque qui s'y trouve, un modèle un peu plus cher et un peu plus robuste serait sans doute préférable.


----------



## sofizabel (13 Juin 2013)

bonjour Pascal
merci.
le plus important: récupérer les données contenues dans le disque-dur de mon iMac G5 PPC, dont la carte-mère est morte. et il faudrait qu'il soit compatible avec Leopard, ou Snow Leopard (je ne dispose pas d'OS plus récent).


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2013)

La compatibilité d'un disque externe (que ce soit avec juste un bridge, un dock, ou carrément classique, dans un boîtier) n'est pas liée au système, le disque de ton iMac G5 pourra être monté sur tout Mac doté d'un système allant du 8.1 au 10.9 (enfin, du 8.6 au 10.9, parce qu'il faut quand même que le Mac soit équipé de l'USB, et que le système le gère).


----------



## sofizabel (13 Juin 2013)

ma question peut paraître stupide, mais en consultant le lien, j'ai constaté que la configuration minimale requise est Snow Leopard. je n'ai sans doute pas tout compris.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> ma question peut paraître stupide, mais en consultant le lien, j'ai constaté que la configuration minimale requise est Snow Leopard. je n'ai sans doute pas tout compris.



Parce que c'est à partir de Snow Leopard que l'USB3 est pris en charge, si tu n'as pas ça, il fonctionnera, mais en USB2.


----------



## sofizabel (14 Juin 2013)

bonjour
et merci.


----------



## josselinrsa (28 Juin 2013)

et dans la même veine mais avec IDE & SATA, car il y a des tonnes de modèles différents, j'en ai déjà acheté un (juste bridge) qui a pété à l'allumage, donc j'aimerai un retour expérience de quelqu'un satisfait. J'ai déjà un Dock SATA qui fonctionne très bien, mais là il me faut de l'IDE...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2013)

josselinrsa a dit:


> et dans la même veine mais avec IDE & SATA, car il y a des tonnes de modèles différents, j'en ai déjà acheté un (juste bridge) qui a pété à l'allumage, donc j'aimerai un retour expérience de quelqu'un satisfait. J'ai déjà un Dock SATA qui fonctionne très bien, mais là il me faut de l'IDE...



De l'IDE, en dock, ça n'existe pas (connecteur trop fragile), en bridge, moi, j'utilise celui ci depuis un bail déjà (acheté le 14/4/2009 chez Macway au prix de  29, comme quoi, ils n'augmentent pas tous leurs prix ), et si je lui trouve une petite faiblesse en SATA (au niveau de la fiabilité des contacts électriques), en IDE, il ne pose qu'un seul problème : avec certains lecteurs optique ATAPI dont le connecteur IDE est un peu trop bien protégé par la carcasse, il est indispensable d'employer une nappe de rallonge IDE. Pour le reste, et notamment les disques durs, il est très fiable. De plus, il est muni d'un interrupteur, ce qui s'avère pratique avec les disques SATA et les IDE en 2,5 pouces (pour les 3,5 pouces, l'alim doit être branchée directement sur le disque, donc l'interrupteur ne coupe pas l'alimentation du disque).


----------



## josselinrsa (28 Juin 2013)

merci beaucoup je vais voir ce que ça donne ! dans le fond je vais n'en avoir besoin qu'une ou deux fois, le temps de récupérer les données d'un disque ou au moins voir s'il est mort ou si c'est le boitier, mais c'est le genre de truc à garder dans les tiroirs. sur Amazon beaucoup se plaignent que les produits ne fonctionnent plus au bout de six mois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2013)

josselinrsa a dit:


> merci beaucoup je vais voir ce que ça donne ! dans le fond je vais n'en avoir besoin qu'une ou deux fois, le temps de récupérer les données d'un disque ou au moins voir s'il est mort ou si c'est le boitier, mais c'est le genre de truc à garder dans les tiroirs. sur Amazon beaucoup se plaignent que les produits ne fonctionnent plus au bout de six mois...



Sur Amazon, j'éviterais d'acheter ce genre d'article, même s'ils sont moins cher. Le mien, depuis plus de 4 ans que je l'ai, il me sert régulièrement (là, il est depuis trois mois au cul d'un disque SATA pour lequel je n'ai pas de boîtier, je l'utilise quasiment tous les jours),et sans faiblir.


----------



## Invité (29 Juin 2013)

Le Storeva est vraiment performant.
Le mien je l'ai depuis 3 ans. Il sert très souvent sur de l'IDE, un peu moins souvent en SATA (j'ai 1 dock), jamais eu de soucis


----------



## sofizabel (18 Juillet 2013)

bonjour
expérience faite, je tiens à remercier ceux qui m'ont conseillé.
j'ai acheté un dock, démonté le disque-dur de mon défunt G5, et suis parvenue à récupérer toutes mes données (exceptées celles de mon carnet d'adresses et mes marque-pages).
ce n'est vraiment pas difficile; un tournevis, et 30 euros pour le dock. quand on voit ce que demandent certains pour effectuer ce travail
comme disait la pub: "il faudrait être folle pour dépenser plus".


----------

